# Very Jelous =(



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey!

I'm enjoying reading around the forums, seeing every enjoing time with their bird; everyone seems to have a tame bird, or a bird who likes the owner..... >.<

Me.. and my bird... wow.

=(

How long did it take for everyone's birds to be tame. Like let you hand feed, Let you touch him/her, touch him/her, let them on your shoulder/body, etc.

I've only had Gunput for a week or so, but he's not bonding with me much more than letting me hand feed him a few seeds/veggies *he doesn't like alot of fruits xD*But thats it. Nothing else, I go near him, he either bites at me, I try to touch him, he keeps running away.. Sometimes he screeches when my hand gets too near, and gets in a low position, ready to attack me. >.<

Eh I guess he needs more time... I'll keep trying my hardest ...



~Blaze


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

You can’t expect your lil friend to trust you completely in just one week. Its an on going process that takes time and patience. 

I don’t remember how long it took for Spike to trust me but i just remember the bites and the nasty hisses. In my case it was tougher because spike came from a home that wasn’t good to him when he was a baby and is terrified of hands. Still to this day he still hates my hands. He lets me get near me and do all of that as long as my hands are not there. i just use a cloth of some sort and everything is good. I have tried my best to slowly “introduce” my hands to him but he just doesn’t want to have anything to do with them. lol 

Just keep on talking to him and if you can let him get out of his cage on his own because that is his home and your invading his space. lol


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol cool, 

Hmm I'm pretty sure the prior owner didn't really care much cause he gave him away to me *then again he was moving* But the way he kept the bird was really like bad, when I got him, his cage was dirty, there was dust at the sides of the plastic bottom of the cage, there was dried feeces on the bottom tray, etc. He's a 5 year old Lutino tiel, and he looks awesome. I realllly need to get pics of him up.. >.<

Thanks for the tips, and as I said, I'm really trying hard to make him feel comfortable. I even turn down my metal music when he's in my room =P xD

~Blaze


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

well you never know maybe he would like the metal music too. lol Spike learned the intro to Patience form Guns N Roses and sings it all the time. haha


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's harder for an older bird that's not hand tame to bond with a new owner. I coped out with all mine, lol, i got them all either young/hand reared or already tamed. Hopefully Tiki's owner will see this thread, she got Tiki as an adult and he's doing brilliantly with her.  I'm sure she'll have some good pointers for you.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

I was lucky with Echo, he was only eight weeks old and hand reared so was happy to trust any human who was gentle with him. 

Just keep trying and in time he should trust you.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi... I got my Tiki from his breeder at a year of age. He had been with her all that time. Tame yes, hand fed yes... but never been with stranger. I have had him 2 months. It was very tramatic for him to move to my house. I am older, live alone with my 2 dogs. Tiki had had about 70 birds to keep him company. I didn't even attempt to take him out of his cage the first wk or so. Just gave him time to get use to the new surroundings, our schedule, the dogs and so on. I had to open the door to put in food and such, and spent a lot of time by his cage talking to him. The second wk I had a playstation I put in front of his cage, I would open the door of his cage, giving him the opportunity to come out if he wanted. Took him about 3 days before he decided to come out. He also wanted to bite when I put my hand close to him, tho the first few days I had him he didn't seem to mind if I touched him when I put food in his cage, but that changed.. So someone on here suggested using a small perch. That worked great, I could get him to step up on that. So did that for a couple of wks. Every time he stepped up I would give him some millet.. I broke the buds off the millet spray and would hold one of those for him to eat. Then one day I decided it was time for him to step up on my finger, and he did ... I was so excited, after a couple days of that, I started walking away from the cage, a little ways every day.. then sit down on a stool, not to far from the cage and put him on my knee, feeding him millet... he would get scared and try to fly back to his cage, since I had the breeder clip his wings he would just float to the floor. I was Always talking to him. Then one day he walked up my arm to my shoulder. It was so exciting.

I also have a playstation in my computer room, he now comes to the computer room with me, I try to sit with him on the couch, but he doesn't like that much yet. He will stay for a little, but then trys to fly back to his cage. It has been a long process, lots and lots of patience. And yesterday he started whistling and sort of talking for me. I could hardly believe my ears. I have been whistling to him, saying little phrases, like Mommy loves you, pretty boy, and so on...also got a Bird phonics CD that I play one of the little tunes about an hour each day. Almost every thing I had been working with him on was included in his 15 min show he put on for me.... He was about as excited as I was. He was bobbing his head and really showing off.

So all I can really say is that it all takes time... and lots and lots of patience. They need to learn to trust you, after they trust you, then the bonding starts. They are so different from dogs or cats... and they just can't be rushed. 

I have lots of people on this forum to thank for their patience with me as well, and all the advice and suggestions I recieved, they are awesome. 

Just take your time with with your bird, it may take months not just a few days, and don't give up.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i am with you on this, if you read round you will see what problems i have had, hae you treyd clicker training, its failed with me becuse jo jo sees where i hide the millet and just flaps to it lol, 

hae you tryed to get her to step up ? maybe make a film of your prgress and we might be abel to help ? i cheated mine was hand reaerd so all ready tame, well hand tame not bonded, ia m still working with mine, definatly a child has the same tates and a naughty infant which is veyr funny 

keep trying the more time you spend with your cckatile the more tame and bonded she will become


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had my bird for a week now as well. He was making very intimidating behaviors towards me and I was very discouraged. Then I read something on a clicker training website that said with a new bird or a bird that is frightened of humans, you should play the Blinking game. The first thing to do is always approach a bird at an angle, never straight on. Lower your head, put your hands behind your back and sloooowly approach the bird's cage from an angle while breathing slowly and deeply. Inhale and hold for five seconds, then exhale and make a little sighing noise. Yawn. Keep this breathing up continuously through the whole exercise. This will make your energy extremely relaxed and the bird can feel that and he should know you don't want to hurt him. Take tiny and slow steps towards the cage until you get to a zone where the bird is comfortable around you. Next, never hold eye contact. The only thing that holds eye contact with cockatiels in the wild is predatory birds like hawks. What we have to do is wait for our tiel to make eye contact and then blink and wink. Try different combinations of blinking and winking, always keeping your head lowered a bit. Watch your bird's body language. Is he preening? If so, that means he is relaxed and trusts you. The first time I did this and it worked, I was elated because up until that point he was climbing up into the top corner of the cage in his "tough birdie" stance. He looked like an American Gladiator, hahaha. Once I did this, he was so relaxed with me and I was able to move right next to the cage, blinking and winking and yawning deeply and breathing slowly. It was great. I did that exercise a few more times that day and a few more times the day after, and after that he seemed to realize that I wasn't going to shish-ka-bob him. 

Elijahfan, I think you should try clicker training inside the cage first so you can control when your tiel gets the millet. Teach him three tricks inside the cage. That should let him know that you are the master of the click and millet! I joined the yahoo group "Bird-Click," it's monitored by some of the pioneers in clicker training for birds. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Blaze! Not all of us have tame birds. Some of mine were parent raised of treated as nothing more than breeders before I got them. I still enjoy them! I checked out that site on clicker training. It looks promising!


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm, Thanks for the tips guys, I'm sure in due time he'll get used to me. Zwiekira I'll try that some time xD Sounds fun, for me and the bird. I just now applied for that Bird-Click group, and hope I get in soon. Cant wait to start. Thanks for the link =P

oh, btw, what does Hand Reared mean? lol

~Blaze


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike was hand fed and he took about two weeks to get use to me. Hand fed or reared means that the breeder took them out of the nest and feed them handfeeding formula using a spoon or syringe.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeha i hae still ahd to work with jo jo she wouldnt land on me if she went off for a fly, but she has done today, it will take time and i know what its like  they do love you


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice, Jo Jo seems to like you now =P I saw a few posts you made before saying she wouldn't come to you. I guess taking it slow and steady is the way to go..

~Blaze


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl was reared by his parents and we got him from the breeder when he was 6 weeks old. Before we got him, they brought Earl from the aviary and put him in a cage in the house, and they wolf whistled and talked to him so he wouldn't be as scared to come in a noisy place with all our family and dogs. He was still scared of hands and people, but on the first day I sat by him on the computer and talked to him and just sat with him. He started to relax and everyday me and other members of my family put our hands in slowly-with millet on. First right at the front, not close to him and when he seemed ok with our hand there after about 10 mins, we would take our hand out. And then later on in the day we would put our hand in again but closer. After 3, 10 minute sessions of this through about 2 days he started to take the millet from us, and from then on he started to step-up to eat it. We then just opened his cage and let him come out on his own, after about 1-2 hours, I slowly went up to him and talked to him with my finger infront of him, so he stepped up and just let me put him straight back in his cage.  He is now the cheekiest bird ever, and he has got Little Bill for company. Oh and Little Bill was easy to tame he just copied Earl!  

I guess every bird has a different learning technique, just sit by his cage and talk to him for about 10 mins, then go off and do something else, and then after about 1-2 hours, talk to him again while sitting by the cage, also everytime you walk past the cage say hello etc. I am sure you will see progress soon! 
Good Luck! :thumbu:


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

currently I'm doing almost exactly what Sophia did, I'm hoping it'll work for Gunput as well as it did for Earl.

Hmm, I love the community here lol

~Blaze


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck, it seemed a great thing to do with Earl since he wasn't tamed at all. I hope you have success soon, also don't give up just keep going!  Oh and another tip, be relaxed around him he will feel that feeling coming from you and he won't be as nervous! :thumbu:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if it helps any out of all my tiels I only have one who steps up, and likes to be touch but its on her terms and only her terms

out of ALL my birds (total 65) I only have 4 one being the one I mentioned a second ago, one is a Quaker parrot and 2 are baby tiels I'm hand feeding, the cockatoos don't really step up we have to persuade them to do it. 

not a single one of my budgies come to me they all fly off 

but it takes alot of time and a lot of patience. 

I got 8 tiels Nov 07, and i'm just now able to get close to them w/out them freaking out, hissing biting, flying off etc. 

they still don't like me getting too close and will beak at me - but haven't bitten me in a long time


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol thats a Load of birds, are you a breeder? xD

Hmm. I'm still waiting on a acceptance e-mail from that clicker site o.o

~Blaze


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

The biggest part of taming is taking a bite without a reaction at all If you pull your hand and say ouch the bird will learn that if he bites you you will go away and leave him alone if you push into the bite and let him bite you without saying anything absolutly no reacion to it he will soon realize that this doesn't work and won't bite anymore. I have tamed allot of birds over the years and the best place to tame a bird is in the smallesy room in the house away from his cage. Take him into the bathroom close the door. the shower curtian. and the Toilet lid sit on the floor with the bird and talk to it sweetly sing song whistle and don't pull away from a bite practice step ups and when it finally gets the Idea give him tons of praise or a treat. do this 3or 4 times a day for ten minutes at a time no longer and you will soon have a tame bird that doesn't bite and will step up on comand


----------

